# AX1 RDA by Vicious Ant & Sector 1 Vapor



## DoubleD

*AX1 RDA by Vicious Ant** & Sector 1 Vapor*
*




*
"The AX1 RDA by Vicious Ant & Sector 1 Vapor is a collaboration between Vicious Ant and Sector 1 Vapor. The postless design leaves plenty of building room. The bottom feed airflow makes this RDA a flavor monster."

*
Features*:
304 SS Grade Material
22mm Diameter
14.5mm height without drip tip
Solid negative terminals
Unique airflow system
Airflow control top cap
Built-in delrin black drip tip
Peek insulator
Serialized
Laser engraved logo

$110
https://ecig-city.com/shop/ax1-rda-by-vicious-ant-sector-1-vapor/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Very nice. I like it.


----------



## stevie g

Looks like a leaky SOB but also looks like it will give one helluva quality vape.


----------



## DoubleD

I foresee "gurgling" really, something like the chalice v3. 


Sprint said:


> Looks like a leaky SOB but also looks like it will give one helluva quality vape.


----------



## andro

I really like the look of this one . Well spotted @DoubleD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

This is just.... So.... Pretty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

andro said:


> I really like the look of this one . Well spotted @DoubleD





Jakey said:


> This is just.... So.... Pretty



Made by VA & S1V....this thing is designed to be quality, no doubt  Cant fault Vicious Ant


----------



## Alex

*The AX1 RDA by Sector One Vapors and Vicious Ant*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ax1-rda-by-vicious-ant-sector-1-vapor.t15984/

Beat you to it  

Edit: well not the video though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

What a nightmare to put coils in!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> What a nightmare to put coils in!



Probably better than the Low Pro dripper

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

